# HTC One Max with 5.9" 1080p display, Snapdragon 600 unveiled



## quagmire (Oct 14, 2013)

Spoiler



*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/10/htc-one-max-official/gsmarena_003.jpg



5.9" 1080p IPS display

1.7GHz quad-core Krait 300 processor, Snapdragon 600 chipset

Adreno 320

2GB RAM

4MP UltraPixel camera 
Capable of 1080p@30fps and 720p@60fps video capturing

Fingerprint sensor

Android 4.3 Jelly Bean with HTC Sense 5.5 UI

16GB or 32GB of internal storage and a microSD card slot

3,300mAh battery




> HTC has just announced One Max phablet. It packs a 5.9" 1080p IPS display and is powered by the Snapdragon 600 chipset with a 1.7GHz quad-core Krait 300 processor, Adreno 320 graphics and 2GB of RAM.
> 
> HTC One Max official images
> Just like the original One, HTC One Max features a 4MP UltraPixel camera on its back capable of 1080p@30fps and 720p@60fps video capturing, but there is no optical image stabilization this time.
> ...




Source


----------



## bhvm (Oct 14, 2013)

why micro sim in such a large phone?? 
some things just don't make sense!!


----------



## SijuS (Oct 14, 2013)

Saw a couple of videos and it seems the fingerprint scanner is a failure as compared to the iPhone 5s.

The microsd is a welcome add-on though.



bhvm said:


> why micro sim in such a large phone??
> some things just don't make sense!!



Probably because micro sim is getting common these days now? I mean, if some one is using a phone with micro sim already then it would be easy for him to switch to other phone, like HTC One Max.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 14, 2013)

pricing will be insane since it is HTC


----------



## SijuS (Oct 14, 2013)

^^LOL thats true!


----------



## Saransh verma (Oct 14, 2013)

They should have used *Snapdragon 800* instead on *Snapdragon 600*


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: HTC One Max with 5.9&quot; 1080p display, Snapdragon 600 unveiled*



rijinpk1 said:


> pricing will be insane since it is HTC


They will price it on par with Note 3......then another quarterly loss



Saransh verma said:


> They should have used *Snapdragon 800* instead on *Snapdragon 600*



Ya that would have made more sense


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 15, 2013)

Saransh verma said:


> They should have used *Snapdragon 800* instead on *Snapdragon 600*


Lolz
Snapdragon 800+Fingerprint sensor+ htc phone = 80k phone 
thats why they choosed 600 to keep pricing around 50k


----------



## Saransh verma (Oct 15, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Lolz
> Snapdragon 800+Fingerprint sensor+ htc phone = 80k phone
> thats why they choosed 600 to keep pricing around 50k



+ 3gb RAM + adreno 330 + Stylus = 1 lakh phone


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

5.9" screen is just too  much for a phone. Phones are needed to be carried in pockets not in bags.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 5.9" screen is just too  much for a phone. Phones are needed to be carried in pockets but in bags.



+1. I got growingly uneasy of my Lava iris 501 ( 5 in) . Currently using Karbonn a5( 3.5 in). Love how lightweight and comfortable it is to use one handed.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2013)

I am a kangaroo.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

is it worth?
there many other new models from LG,SONY with snapdragon 800


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: HTC One Max with 5.9&quot; 1080p display, Snapdragon 600 unveiled*

read engadget and gsmarena review, I would say z ultra or note 3 or g2 is far better

Dont fell into finger print scanner crap


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: HTC One Max with 5.9&quot; 1080p display, Snapdragon 600 unveiled*



Faun said:


> I am a kangaroo.



change your location to australia 



Zangetsu said:


> is it worth?
> there many other new models from LG,SONY with snapdragon 800



is the price revealed? i generally find HTC phones as not good except designwise and UI.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 16, 2013)

HTC.. you are drunk.. Please go home.


----------

